# Hard rock/metal music



## Heatfreakk3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey guys, halloween is tomorrow and I need some good music! I usually do the creepy sounds and noises, but this year I want to go with actual music. I want to do like hard rock and metal music. Any advice guys?? Thanks.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

If you can find instrumentals of Rob Zombie, Marilyn Manson, and Nine inch Nails, they work great as ambient sound. But they are difficult to find.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

This year i used rob z. Meet the creeper, scum of the earth, alice coopers "this house is haunted" in my haunt with some sound effects added in. Pretty intense.


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

Rammstein is good if you enjoy industrial.


----------

